# is this legit??



## Thor1 (Oct 25, 2009)

ok so im at a friends house and we get talking and he eventually tells me how his wife finds online a free monkey. supposedly someone was giving away a capuchin monkey here in adelaide. so long story short this is the link to the free monkey
Adorable capuchin monkey ready for a good home.
so my questions follow...
is this real?
is it legal?
are they like helper monkies on the simpsons?
i would like to hear more from people in SA
but other states are welcome to voice any knowledge or thoughts aswell


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 25, 2009)

Er I doubt it.


----------



## andyh (Oct 25, 2009)

I`d say its a set up of some sort and definately not legal.
Probably some sort of overseas cyber scam where contact enables them to hack your pc and pinch all your ****!


----------



## novek (Oct 25, 2009)

dont do it, diseaeses!!!!


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Common senses says no!


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Too late I picked it up an hr ago.


----------



## Thor1 (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah if it sounds too good to be true it probably is extra dodgy.


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Too late I picked it up an hr ago.



Lies!
Its picking the lice from my hair as we speak!:lol:


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 25, 2009)

How can you guys have it if it's inside one of my scrubbies?

...Pray for Mojo...


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> How can you guys have it if it's inside one of my scrubbies?
> 
> ...Pray for Mojo...



They must have sold a whole family of then


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, regarding the ad, I suppose it isn't legit then, because it didn't specify how many there were for sale.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 25, 2009)

There is HEAPS of those ads on that site. I just looked for less than 5 mins and found so heaps of results... I dont know if its legit or not but i would assume that there is something sus


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 25, 2009)

No its not legit, email the guy and tell them you want it, then they will tell you the monkey is in cameroon or some other african country, and then they'll hit you up for money for the shipping or other things... 

bottom line, its a scam.


----------



## Stitched (Oct 25, 2009)

So can I get a monkey? ;p


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 25, 2009)

*Last updated:* Sunday, 8 June
*Adoos Reference:* 3008445
pretty old ad but still its definitely a scam or a what I call a blunt post.


----------



## Ahsane (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry, this is seriously illegal. I investigated this one as well - spoke to the head curator responsible for acquiring exotic animals at the Adelaide Zoo who told me that capuchin monkeys are considered a high level pest. Only zoos and wildlife parks are allowed to have them - you'd best be rid of it or else you could be looking at some serious legal trouble. I nearly fell for the same thing, but I did the research first and when I emailed back, telling the 'seller' that I wouldn't be taking the monkey they started to pester me for some time. Mind you, in this case they offered everything including food and toys - they just expected me to give my home details and pay for interstate shipping, so yes - definitely screamed SCAM!


----------



## lector (Nov 2, 2009)

View attachment 106565


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 2, 2009)

nah looks totally fake. the gender of the mokey even changes. '*She* is double vet checked'. 'Feel free to contact me now if you feel you can give a good home to* him*.'


----------



## aprice (Nov 2, 2009)

The thing that worries me is that a lot of people have to ask if it's a scam...


----------



## Ahsane (Nov 4, 2009)

I know - but the one I looked at appeared legit. Even claimed to be in the country already, with quarantine papers and everything. Provided photos, too and knew the right department names to cite. Which is when I started to think it was ok - still, thought I'd better be safe then sorry though and do my research first. Which turned out to be a very smart move especially once I started getting actual correspondence from the person who placed the ad - alarm bells started going off. Things like bad spelling, poor grammar and the name on the email address not matching with what was actually signed were pretty big giveaways. And they still kept at me for quite some time, using the 'I don't understand, I've never had a problem keeping them here (NSW)' excuse trying to sucker me into sending them money. I just told them once, very clearly that it was illegal to keep them and ignored any further emails they sent. Clearly, they're still in business as I came across another ad for the same monkeys (they hadn't even bothered to change the names!) in another set of classifieds. Definitely a case of buyer beware - but I don't think many people know how illegal it is to own a monkey here in Aus. They just see something and think "oh how cute - let's buy one!'


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 4, 2009)

ohhhh a scam??? bummer i deposited $5ooo in their account just waiting for change and my monkey


----------



## Schlumpe (Nov 4, 2009)

mmmm . . . spank the monkey.

Spank Monkey - Hit the monkey as fast as you can!


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 5, 2009)

The point some of you seem to be missing is that there is no monkey. They play you along and try to get cash out of you for 'paperwork' etc but there is no actual animal. If you look around there will be similar ads for reptiles, birds and other mammals. The reason they sound so legit is because their sales pitch is always evolving. Every time someone points out the flaws in their story these grubs then come up with a series of explanations so the next person has a much harder time working out if its legit or not.


----------



## gman78 (Nov 5, 2009)

Big scam


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, so if this one's bogus, where CAN I get a good helper monkey these days???


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 5, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> ...Pray for Mojo...


 
LOL!



lector said:


> View attachment 106565


 
LOL!



aprice said:


> The thing that worries me is that a lot of people have to ask if it's a scam...


 
Agreed. Undoubtedly a scam. If not, ridiculously illegal. One has to wonder, how many people still get taken in by these scams? The perpetrators still keep doing it many years after mass exposure so you do have to wonder if they are making money at it. I'm still waiting on the African Princess who contacted me a few weeks ago to get back to me. I reckon she may want a few enclosures built.


----------

